# Seiko SKX jubilee bracelet



## robvfr400 (Jan 4, 2017)

View Advert


*Seiko SKX jubilee bracelet*

Bought a J1 really want a jubilee bracelet for it!




*Advertiser*




robvfr400



*Date*



*Price or Trade Value*

£20.00



*Category*

Wanted


----------

